# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > سوال: خطا mscorlib و FSharp.core

## amiragha11244

درود
در زمان استفاده از fslex , fsyacc  با خطایی مواجه شدم که FSharp.core  2.0.0.0  را پیدا نمی کرد و اجرا نمی شد. بعد از دانلود نصب   FSharp runtime 2.0  مشکل حل شد ولی حالا در اجرای هر برنامهای در interactive  با خطای زیر مواجه می شوم:

error FS0219: The referenced or default base CLI library 'mscorlib' is binary-incompatible with the referenced F#‎ core library 'D:\Program Files\Microsoft F#‎\v4.0\FSharp.Core.dll'. Consider recompiling the library or making an explicit reference to a version of this library that matches the CLI version you are using.  

لطفا کمک کنید. در زمن من مبتدی هستم و نیاز به توضیح احتمالا بیشتری دارم.
با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

احتمالا به خاطر نصب همزمان دو نسخه از F#‎ باشه
کدوم نسخه از دات نت فریم ورک و ویژوال استودیو رو روی سیستمت نصب کردی ؟
(اگر از VS2010 استفاده می کنی که خودش F#‎ رو داره. وگرنه ، از این لینک استفاده کرده و F#‎ رو دوباره نصب کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...81&postcount=2
)

----------


## amiragha11244

با نصب دوباره مشکل حل شد.
ممنون

----------

